# Red Eyed Tree Frogs



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I have always been interested in frogs and I really like red eyed tree frogs.

I have a few questions to ask about them...

In a few weeks I will have a spare 12x12x24 inch exo-terra - is this big enough?

Are they difficult to look after - how sensitive to temps etc are they?

What do they eat? crickets etc?

Do you have to use live plants in the tanks or do people use fake ones?

How do you heat the tanks? with a light?

Are they noisy? I ask this cos it would be living in my bedroom - I already sleep in a jungle with all the geckos and snakes and the damn crickets making a noise lol

Anything else I need to know?

I have done some reading up and I believe finding an adult would be best as I heard babies are quite difficult to keep alive....

This will be my first frog, I know people say they are not good first frogs but as I dont want to keep a different type I may as well start with the one I actually want lol this is of course after finding out everything and deciding whether I can do it or not!

Sorry for the questions!!


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

All I'm saying is, they're expensive and really aren't a beginner frog.

They're very sensitive to temp, humidity etc and become very stressed very quickly, often resulting in death. They're not difficult to look after as long as you do things properly (expensive!)
They eat the same things most frogs do, just make sure they're suitably sized for the frog to eat. I wouldn't recommend the black crickets as they've been known to bite!
I use fake plants but want to use real plants. Buy things with large and wide leaves as they spend a lot of time in the leaves.
I heat mine via heat mats but you may want a UV light also, especially to help your plants grow.
All frogs are different, some are noisy, some aren't but the noisy ones become charming and will make you chuckle after a while.
Spray your tank two/three times daily.

I urge you to consider a harder species first, but appreciate they're the ones you want. I have 3, bought them days after they morphed from taddys and they're all fit as a fiddle and growing healthily so even the really fragile babies can be looked after properly with time, effort, a genuine passion to give them the best and the all important money spending


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for that 

I dont mind having my tank set up for a couple of months to make sure the conditions are 100% right before getting a frog to put in it, I am in no rush at all, I have been thinking about it for a long time, also I believe they are hard to get hold of

Also I dont mind having to pay out, if its the set-up that is going to be expensive I can just set it up over time, again in no rush 

I fully intend in looking in to it all properly before making my final decision, but there are just no other frogs that I like enough to really want to keep one  trust me to pick the hard ones lol

Do you know of any good books that I can have a good read of?


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

hiya,
i have 3 RETF and have for about 6 months now. They are in a 18"x18"x24" exo terra with a light canopy on top. There is a uv light on one side for the plants and a heat bulb on the other.
Also i have a heat mat on one side to keep it heated at night.
Here are some pics of my setup with real plants, i also have a waterfall with fogger in to help with humidity.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow thats a very cool set up!!

I am certainly going to do some good thinking about this before I rush in to anything...knowing me I probably wont end up with any for a few years lol cos I will keep buying leos and not have the money for it!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, they are hard and expensive. Start with something cheap and easy to look after like a AGTF, and give it away when you feel ready to get an RETF, you can make sure then that you are doing everything correctly then and to give you an in-sight, just a possibillitey.


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

tbh retfs were our first frogs and we have had no probs at all. 3 frogs and set-up was bout £300 (frogs were £50 each) so not really expensive in our experience...dont want an arguement or anything, just giving opinion and experience
:2thumb:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks  its nice to hear both sides of the argument for not having them as a first frog, I do of course appreciate that they are not as hardy as other frogs 

My one worry is this...I tend to go to the USA every year for two weeks and its going to be hard enough finding someone to look after all my reps (my Dad refuses to do it) and I dont think a RETF should be moved from house to house....is there much day to day work to be done? or is it a case of once its set up properly it SHOULD be ok?

Just want to get a rough idea really of just how hard it really is, obviously with having all the reps to look after it may not be a viable option if I need to spend say 1 hour a day looking after the frogs too

I do also like those blue frogs that I dont remember the name of lol they were tree frogs...vietnamese or something I think?


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

sarahking20 said:


> tbh retfs were our first frogs and we have had no probs at all. 3 frogs and set-up was bout £300 (frogs were £50 each) so not really expensive in our experience...dont want an arguement or anything, just giving opinion and experience
> :2thumb:


I agree my red eye was my first froggiealthough his set up (45 ish exo terra) was 80 quid including him and a green tree frog. (dont have ago at me mixing species please) this is how they where for a year before i had them.i find them pretty simple to look after as long as ya kno how


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

if i ever get an amphibian it would be one of these or a pacman lol , though i dont think i'd like to commit myself to one of these so it would probably be a pacman, but ill make do with Big spiders and snakes for now =P


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Well I dont think I will be able to get any of these for a long time now...I was made redundant on Thursday  oh well


----------

